# Vt Inbox Panels



## Jengz (26/9/17)

Hi guys, are there any local vendors stocking panels for the Vt inbox? Or anyone know where I can get them from?

Looking for the carbon fibre panels thanks to @RenaldoRheeder and his pics


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Hi guys, are there any local vendors stocking panels for the Vt inbox? Or anyone know where I can get them from?
> 
> Looking for the carbon fibre panels thanks to @RenaldoRheeder and his pics



@Jengz - I’ll happily take the blame  I did see them on Gearbest if you can't find them locally. I think Sir Vape stocked some of the panels at some stage. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

